# Evangelical Biography



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2006)

Erasmus Middleton, _Evangelical Biography; or, an Historical Account of the Lives & Deaths of the Most Eminent and Evangelical Authors or Preachers, Both British and Foreign, in the Several Denominations of Protestants, from the Beginning of the Reformation to the Present Time. Wherein Are collected, from authentic Historians, their most remarkable Actions, Sufferings, and Writings; exhibiting the Unity of their Faith and Experience in their several Ages, Countries, and Professions; and illustrating the Power of Divine Grace in their holy Living and Dying._ -- very good book. 

[Edited on 10-10-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## MW (Oct 10, 2006)

My edition is London, 1779-86. 4 vols. I have the table of contents in text, and will paste it here to give some idea of its value.



> JOHN WICKLIFFE, THE FIRST REFORMER. 14
> JOHN HUSS, D. D. THE BOHEMIAN REFORMER. 43
> JEROM OF PRAGUE. THE LAY-REFORMER. 61
> PATRICK HAMILTON, THE FIRST SCOTCH REFORMER. 73
> ...





> Volume 2.
> JOHN CALVIN, THE EVANGELIC REFORMER. 6
> CONRADE PELLICAN. 65
> GEORGE BROWNE, THE FIRST PROTESTANT BISHOP IN IRELAND. 68
> ...





> Volume 3.
> GEORGE ABBOT, ARCHBISHOP OF CANTERBURY. 6
> ROBERT BOLTON. 22
> ARTHUR HILDERSHAM. 30
> ...





> Volume 4.
> EZEKIEL HOPKINS, D. D. BISHOP OF DERRY, IN IRELAND. 6
> THOMAS JACOMB, D. D. 8
> JOHN BUNYAN. 12
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks, Rev. Winzer!


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2006)

Vol. 2 is available at Google Books for complete download in .pdf file.


Volume 2.
JOHN CALVIN, THE EVANGELIC REFORMER. 6
CONRADE PELLICAN. 65
GEORGE BROWNE, THE FIRST PROTESTANT BISHOP IN IRELAND. 68
JOHN BUGENHAGIUS. 82
MARLORATUS. 87
WOLFGANGUS MUSCULUS. 91
JOHN BALE, BISHOP OF OSSORY IN IRELAND. 96
WILLIAM FAREL. 103
MILES COVERDALE, BISHOP OF EXETER. 108
JOHN JEWEL, BISHOP OF SALISBURY. 111
JOHN KNOX, THE SCOTCH REFORMER. 142
HENRY BULLINGER. 173
MATTHEW PARKER, ARCHBISHOP OF CANTERBURY. 182
Peter VIRET. 190
EDWARD DEERING. 192
RICHARD COX. BISHOP OF ELY. 194
BERNARD GILPIN, CALLED, THE NORTHERN APOSTLE. 202
EDMUND GRINDAL, ARCHBISHOP OF CANTERBURY. 221
JOHN FOX. 252
EDMUND SANDYS, D. D. ARCHBISHOP OF YORK. 268
WILLIAM FULKE, D. D. 274
JEROM ZANCHIUS. 277
JAMES ANDREAS. 286
THOMAS COOPER, BISHOP OF WINCHESTER. 289
WILLIAM WHITAKER, D. D. 292
ROBERT ROLLOCK. 304
RICHARD HOOKER. 307
JOHN HOLLAND. 317
ALEXANDER NOWELL, D. D. DEAN OF ST. Paul’s. 318
FRANCIS JUNIUS. 324
WILLIAM PERKINS. 337
THOMAS CARTWRIGHT. 341
JOHN WHITGIFT, ARCHBISHOP OF CANTERBURY. 351
THEODORE BEZA. 370
JOHN RAINOLDS, D. D. 388
THOMAS HOLLAND, D. D. 389
RICHARD FIELD. 391
ROBERT ABBOT, BISHOP OF SALISBURY. 393
JOHN JAMES GRYNÆUS. 400
WILLIAM COWPER, BISHOP OF GALLOWAY. 402
ANDREW WILLET, D. D. 412
MELCHIOR ADAM. 416
DAVID PARÆUS, D. D. 418
JOHN WELCH. 425
JOHN PISCATOR. 446
LANCELOT ANDREWS, D. D. BISHOP OF WINCHESTER. 447
PHILIP DE MORNAY, LORD OF PLESSIS MARLY. 453
RALPH HOSPINIAN. 460
RICHARD STOCK, M. A. 462
RICHARD ROTHWEL. 467
GEORGE CARLETON, D. D. BISHOP OF CHICHESTER. 472
JOHN PRESTON, D. D. 477
TOBIE MATTHEW, D. D. ARCHBISHOP OF YORK. 495
THOMAS JAMES. 503
SEBASTIAN BENEFIELD, 507
JOHN DONNE, D. D. DEAN OF ST. Paul’s.


----------

